# Help me choose the right display port cable



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2019)

I have an LG 34in 3440x1440 144hz IPS Freesync HDR2 monitor that I love. It came with a very specific Display Port 1.4 cable with a "5K" tag on it. The issue is that the cable is too short for my tastes and cannot run it properly through cable management around my desk. A replacement cable needs to be at least 6 feet, preferably 10 feet and can handle the resolution and refresh rate of the monitor. My problem is that cables on Amazon, NewEegg, etc are all labeled as 4k 60FPS or 1440p@144hz. None of them appear to support 3440x1440 @ 144hz.

Example:

This one fits the length of durability requirement but will it handle the monitor properly?



			https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-Capshi-Braided-Laptop-Monitor/dp/B07MJ93FQQ/ref=sr_1_6?crid=2MPFBQMCJX95H&keywords=displayport%2B1.4%2Bcable&qid=1575747173&sprefix=display%2Bport%2B1.4%2Caps%2C153&sr=8-6&th=1
		


or this one:



			https://www.amazon.com/DisplayPort-Capshi-Braided-Gold-Plated-Display/dp/B07T95JDWY/ref=sr_1_8?crid=2MPFBQMCJX95H&keywords=displayport+1.4+cable&qid=1575747463&sprefix=display+port+1.4%2Caps%2C153&sr=8-8


----------



## Vario (Dec 7, 2019)

@FordGT90Concept  probably knows.  You have to be careful about buying display port cables that are labeled as adhering to standard, but are actually not up to standard.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2019)

You can check at the link below for a list of certified cable.





						Cables & Adaptors Archives - DisplayPort
					






					www.displayport.org


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 7, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You can check at the link below for a list of certified cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hrm, I am not seeing the model I have on there. Odd.


----------



## biffzinker (Dec 7, 2019)

Easy Rhino said:


> Hrm, I am not seeing the model I have on there. Odd.


I see the LG monitor you have was released in October for Europe, and USA?

You can still browse through the list of certified cables.
Just as an example I found this DP to DP cable that's 3M in length made by Club3D.







__





						Club 3D  | DisplayPort 1.4 HBR3 8K 28AWG Cable M/M 3m /9.84ft
					

CAC-1060 - The Club 3D DisplayPort™ 1.4 HBR3 8K cable enables the connection of your DisplayPort™ supported (Gaming) PC or Laptop to an (Ultra) High Resolution  Monitor or other DisplayPort™ supported device. DisplayPort™ 1.4 adds support for Display Stream Compression 1.2 (DSC), Forward Error...




					www.club-3d.com
				









						Amazon.com: Club 3D Displayport Cable 1.4 8K 60Hz VESA certfied 3 Meter/9.84Feet 28AWG Black Color CAC-1060: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Club 3D Displayport Cable 1.4 8K 60Hz VESA certfied 3 Meter/9.84Feet 28AWG Black Color CAC-1060: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com
				




Not finding anything in the database rated as 5K it would seem they now only list cables with rating of up to 8K.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2019)

You're going to want a HBR3 certified cable.  Anything less and you'll probably have issues.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 8, 2019)

FordGT90Concept said:


> You're going to want a HBR3 certified cable.  Anything less and you'll probably have issues.



Then it seems this is the one to get.






						Amazon.com: Club3D VESA Certified CAC-2068 DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.4/Hbr3 Cable DP 1.4 8K 60Hz 2M/6.56ft, Black: Computers & Accessories
					

Amazon.com: Club3D VESA Certified CAC-2068 DisplayPort to DisplayPort 1.4/Hbr3 Cable DP 1.4 8K 60Hz 2M/6.56ft, Black: Computers & Accessories



					www.amazon.com


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Dec 8, 2019)

If 6' is all you need, then sure.  It's in the certified list.

Club3D is two year warranty, Startech is lifetime but costs $6 more:





						Amazon.com: StarTech.com 6.5 ft DisplayPort 1.4 Cable - 8K@60Hz, HDR, HBR3, VESA Certified, Slim DP Video Monitor Cable w/Gold-Plated Connectors (DP14MM2M): Electronics
					

Amazon.com: StarTech.com 6.5 ft DisplayPort 1.4 Cable - 8K@60Hz, HDR, HBR3, VESA Certified, Slim DP Video Monitor Cable w/Gold-Plated Connectors (DP14MM2M): Electronics



					www.amazon.com


----------

